# ***VZW update fix DJ11 to EC02***



## lexriley

if your have issues with the update not finishing 100% this will work

http://www.4shared.com/file/3skyGV3V...Tab-Stock.html

download the zip using heimdall flash like normal
factoryfs-factoryfs.rfs
zimage-zimage
param.lfs-param.lfs
cache-cache.rfs
recovery-zimage
ignore the rest of the files

then before first boot wipe data and cache reboot
manually use update.zip or just let it download itself
install update and your done
you can verify by going to "about device" build number will be SCH-I800.EC02
use superoneclick for root z4mod not working keep getting f/c's

it seems like anybody who used z4mod to root or flashed recovery "back to stock" is having problems a 100% fix is just download the files from my post and flash like normal then use superoneclick for root

***for it to work you must download the recovery files from my post***

the files in my post are created using a temp. root so the files are a pure clone of unrooted rom 100% stock that is why you have to use superoneclick to root I tried everything and have done this to 6 tabs with no errors

EC02 stock ota update.zip download
http://www.4shared.com/file/qIHEta11/update.html


----------

